# Exclusive Car Care: Imola Red BMW E46 M3



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking to time to view a detail by Exclusive Car Care

We've been incredibly busy so haven't had much time to post some of our work but thought I would make an effort and post a job or two up:thumb:

You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

This BMW E46 M3 was booked in for a Correction Detail and full 22PLE treatment. Car was given the usual wash and decontamination stages and then all trim and badges were removed.

Here is a photo showing the condition of the paintwork - "butchered" by someone who does not know how to machine polish correctly!!!!










Few before and afters during the machine polishing stages














































And here is the end result with the imola red paintwork now looking like it should:thumb:






















































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweet as 

Great job as always 

Callum


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Cracking job on a great looking car.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

It was in such a bad state , now gorgeous , keep it on mate !


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

wow i love an imola red bm, looks fantastic


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice correction and a real nice motor know, love that colour


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

That one was in a condition....


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning work


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning 👍


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Great work. I love how easy it is to remove the strips from the doors wings and quarters. Makes life so much easier. I done the same with my coupe just this week


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Finish is amazing, like always :thumb:. Color is great on this one.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work Jay, never see anything but perfection from you.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Sweeeet!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks stunning mate.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely work Jay..well done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow... nice Transformation !
Picture with only exhaust loks Epic !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a fantastic job, great quality.

Many thanks, John Tht.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Poor car that paint looked really poor, what a fantastic recovery you carried out :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

What a transformation! That is a nice motor and a really nice colour. Great work:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

nice work!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Well that was in a bit of a state before eh!:wall:

Really enjoyed viewing a short&sweet writeup, let the pics do the talking - no words required

Lovely turnaround as always chap:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and kind words guys!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

One of best natural pics of the sun in the paint I've seen!! 

Stunning.


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

outstanding!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks outstanding Jay


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

moono16v said:


> One of best natural pics of the sun in the paint I've seen!!
> 
> Stunning.





twitchDC5 said:


> outstanding!





AaronGTi said:


> Looks outstanding Jay


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Rare in this colour. Stunning as per Jay. :thumb::thumb:


----------

